# Birosca



## Ricardo Tavares

Uma palavrinha tão simples, mas não tenho ideia de como vertê-la par o inglês....Alguma ideia?

Pensei em "small poor bar in the street", mas me parece muito grande...

Alguém se aventura?

Valeu!


----------



## machadinho

Sugiro joint, mas a última vez que vi o termo foi num conto dos anos sessenta. Talvez esteja defasado.


----------



## Vanda

Mais: greasy spoon (apesar de dar mais a ideia de copo sujo (gíria).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Pensei em "small poor bar in the street", mas me parece muito grande...



Hi Ricardo.  
How about "corner bar" or "neighborhood bar"?


----------



## Macunaíma

Joint is still alive and well.

Greasy spoon é uma boa sugestão, mas se limita a estabelecimentos onde se come. 

Dingy/sleazy bar também funciona.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Joint is still alive and well.
> Greasy spoon é uma boa sugestão, mas se limita a estabelecimentos onde se come.
> Dingy/sleazy bar também funciona.


Mac, in a stand alone context,  I think RT would have to add a qualifier, as in "hamburger joint" or "sandwich joint". 
However, if the place has already been described, one might say "that joint on 3rd Avenue" or "the joint where we ate last week".
Dingy/sleazy bar sounds quite negative to me.

Ricardo, I've been referring to American EN. The vocabulary would be different in other parts of the world.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

GamblingCamel said:


> Mac, in a stand alone context,  I think RT would have to add a qualifier, as in "hamburger joint" or "sandwich joint".
> However, if the place has already been described, one might say "that joint on 3rd Avenue" or "the joint where we ate last week".
> Dingy/sleazy bar sounds quite negative to me.
> 
> Ricardo, I've been referring to American EN. The vocabulary would be different in other parts of the world.



Thank you all.

I am going to try to describe what I have in mind:
It is small poor kiosk, placed in the middle of the sidewalk, usually in slum areas, where you can find every sort of things to eat and drink, such as sandwiches, beer, cachaça, cokkies, little bags of patato chips, candies, sodas, etc. Usually, they have low prices.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Ricardo Tavares said:


> It is small poor kiosk, placed in the middle of the sidewalk, usually in slum areas, where you can find every sort of things to eat and drink, such as sandwiches, beer, cachaça, cokkies, little bags of patato chips, candies, sodas, etc. Usually, they have low prices.



That's similar to one of the definitions I found on Yahoo.br.


> BIROSCA, É BARZINHO IMPROVISADO NA BEIRA DA PRAIA OU ENGUMAS ESTRADA DE CHÃO BATIDO DE SITIO OU AINDA PEQUENA VENDINHA DE LUGAREJO, ONDE SE PODE TOMAR UMAS PINGAS SEM QUE NINGUEM O VEJA POR AI.



Technically speaking, a food truck is not at all a birosca, but in terms of social function, it's similar to what you described.  
However, there are probably greater restrictions regarding sidewalk sale of alcohol in the States.

Also, take a look at pics for food vendor, food kiosk and sandwich stand.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

GamblingCamel said:


> That's similar to one of the definitions I found on Yahoo.br.
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, a food truck is not at all a birosca, but in terms of social function, it's similar to what you described.
> However, there are probably greater restrictions regarding sidewalk sale of alcohol in the States.
> 
> Also, take a look at pics for food vendor, food kiosk and sandwich stand.



Thank you, but the pics show fancy trucks....the biroscas I have in mind are dingy informal bars...May that's it...

Thanks anyway for your time.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Thank you, but the pics show fancy trucks....the biroscas I have in mind are dingy informal bars...May that's it...


Probably, Google pics tend to show food trucks in upscale neighborhoods, but the fact is that there are numerous "ethnic" food trucks and vendors at every "low-income" beach, ball field and park in the urban U.S. -- and they are used at all times of day and night. In actuality, many of the trucks are old and worn down. 

Food trucks are not BIROSCAS. I didn't expect that the word would work as a translation, but I thought it might help you better conceive what street food culture is like in the States. 

My suggestion is that you describe in English what a birosca is.  However, a "bar" generally refers to an indoor drinking establishment.  And as I said before, "dingy" seems loaded with cultural bias.


----------



## Macunaíma

Birosca é isto, isto e isto

Alguns estabelecimentos têm uma atmosfera proposital de birosca. Este, em Paris, foi idealizado por um francês nostálgico das biroscas cariocas. Deve ser muito freqüentado por sociólogos brasileiros em férias...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

GamblingCamel said:


> Probably, Google pics tend to show food trucks in upscale neighborhoods, but the fact is that there are numerous "ethnic" food trucks and vendors at every "low-income" beach, ball field and park in the urban U.S. -- and they are used at all times of day and night. In actuality, many of the trucks are old and worn down.
> 
> Food trucks are not BIROSCAS. I didn't expect that the word would work as a translation, but I thought it might help you better conceive what street food culture is like in the States.
> 
> My suggestion is that you describe in English what a birosca is.  However, a "bar" generally refers to an indoor drinking establishment.  And as I said before, "dingy" seems loaded with cultural bias.



Thanks again for your help. It was very enlightening about the street food culture in the U.S.

I think I will pick informal dingy kiosk.

Regards.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Birosca é isto, isto e isto



Hi again, Big Mac. 
Here's another birosca, more "informal" and "down-scale".


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Deve ser muito freqüentado por sociólogos brasileiros em férias...



Hahahaha
_Como já dizia o Joãozinho Trinta, intelectual é que gosta de pobreza..._


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> Hi again, Big Mac.
> Here's another birosca, more "informal" and "down-scale".


Como sempre, não sei definir exatamente uma birosca ou um boteco. Mas, pra mim, tem que ter uma (ao menos) mesinha e alguns banquinhos pra 'tomar _uma_'. Esse do link de GC me parece ser somente uma venda/vendinha.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

GamblingCamel said:


> Hi again, Big Mac.
> Here's another birosca, more "informal" and "down-scale".



Era ESSA exatamente a birosca que eu tinha em mente. Bingo!

O texto é justamente sobre uma birosca em uma favela do Rio de Janeiro. Existem várias como esta, onde, aliás, tenho entendido que os "fregueses" bebem, mesmo em pé.

Valeu!!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Poor ass bar


----------



## GamblingCamel

Re the etymology of BIROSCA, Aulette says: "_De or. obsc._"
Anybody have a theory?



fernandobn97007 said:


> Poor ass bar



"Poor ass bar" makes me think of the expression, hole-in-the-wall bar.  

"A hole-in-the-wall bar has poor signage. A lot of them smell kind of bad.  The bar stools are held together with duct tape, the bartenders are ornery, and a thin layer of God-knows-what clings to every surface. These are the bars that it probably took you a little while to find and when you did, took a little while to feel comfortable in. Every town's got them, and the regulars can spot a tourist from a mile away."

Also, there's the word DIVE. From Urban Dictionary:
"A ghettofied hole in the wall bar where the poor and downtrodden alcoholics of america go to drink discounted mini-pitchers and listen to tired David Alan Coe songs."
"A run down, cheap bar or hotel."


----------

